# Weihnachtsausfahrt



## radicalric (21. Oktober 2003)

An einem soooo schlechten tag wie heute muß man sich Gedanken machen, wie es eigentlich weiter gehen könnte.Hier nun mein Vorschlag zum Thema Weihnachtsausfahrt:  Termin 21.12.2003, Treffpunkt Schiersteiner Hafen, Singletrailrunde durch den Taunus, teilweise Rheingau, Streckenlänge ca. 40-50 km, zwei Gruppen(erkläre mich als Guide bereit für die erste Gruppe). Was wir noch benötigen: Guide für die zweite Gruppe, Freiwilligen der früher am Parkplatz ist um den Glühwein aufzuheizen und den Christstollen aufzuschneiden. Um weitere Vorschläge dient dieses Forum. Also nutzt den beschis... Tag und hängt euch ins Netz. Kleine Anmerkung in eigener Sache; kurz zum Thema  I.G.C. (na ihr wisst schon) für die tapferen Geländereiter die der in der  Jahreszeit bedingten Bodenverhältnissen trotzen gibt es vielleicht zwei Becherchen des heissen Weines.......    P.S.:  Was wir ebenfalls noch benötigen ist ein Seil und ein Tannenbaum. Dann können wir den FRESH LEMON am Baum dekorieren und mit Lebkuchen schmücken.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radicalric _
> * Dann können wir den FRESH LEMON am Baum dekorieren und mit Lebkuchen schmücken. *



joooouuuu ! und dann lassen wir ihn bis zum Sommer hängen und von den kleinen Ameischen langsam auffressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radicalric (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Ex-Präsi,

gute Einstellung! Obwohl Du so ein "anderes" MTB fährst, kann man es ohne weiteres verantworten Dir zur Weihnachtsausfahrt den zweiten Becher Glühwein zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Oktober 2003)

Ist das nicht die Tour, bei der letztes Jahr Schwimmwesten statt Helmen Pflicht waren?
Na, hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter.

Daniel


----------



## Starrbiker (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !

Verzaget nicht,
von unendlichen, aus dem Rhein wabernden Feuchtigkeitsmengen heimgesucht..
ich kann euch bestimmt n Sack Schnee mitbringen.
den schnall ich mir aufs Autodach, dass er nicht wegtaut und dann reichts bestimmt noch für ne Schneeballschlacht, hihi


----------



## Ripman (1. November 2003)

Also...... ich wäre durchaus bereit, mich um den Christstollen schneidtechnisch zu kümmern und auch das Campingfeuerchen anzuheizen. Bin aber zur Zeit überhaupt nicht motiviert, mein Scott diesen unwirtlichen Wetterverhältnissen auszusetzen.  Nicht das meinem Liebling so etwas in irgendeiner Weise etwas anhaben könnte. Wenn ich nicht in den Schmodder möchte, dann braucht das mein Bike auch nicht. Lieber im Trockenen und Warmen bleiben. Ist übrigens mein Rat an alle C-Bike-Fahrer. So halten Eure windigen Geräte entschieden länger  

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Tweety (1. November 2003)

Klasse, Dein Weihnachtsinitiative,
wir sind dabei (soweit man das heute schon sagen kann)!

Da ich "automatisch" in der zweiten Gruppe starte, wenn radicalric in ersten fährt, hätten wir hier auch schon den zweiten Guide...

Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter, ich kann mich nur noch allzu gut erinnern, wie wir letztes Jahr nach 10km Anfahrt durch strömenden Regen im GoWa ankamen und ich mich mit nassen Überschuhen, durchgeweichter Regenjacke und -hose nur noch am Glühwein erfreuen konnte...

CU


----------



## Starrbiker (20. November 2003)

Hallo ihr Beinharten !

wie wäre es denn mit original Thüringer Bratwürschten parallel zum Glühweinchen ?
so ein Grillchen ist ja kein Probem, da gibs ja ganz praktische Lösungen.

also, an mir solls nich liegen

Mfg

Olaf


----------



## Ripman (23. November 2003)

@Starrbiker: Bringe ruhig mal so ne Wurst mit. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich als gebürtiger Saarländer, nicht so genau was an der Thüringer und Brüh-Polnischen so doll sein soll.  Wir Saarländer sind Grillweltmeister und anerkannte Fachleute in Sachen Bratwurst. Da macht uns keiner so schnell was vor.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Starrbiker (23. November 2003)

sehr geehrter Herr Ripman, ich fühle mich provoziert
die besten und auch wirklich nur die allerbesten Wörschte darzubieten zum verspeisen !
Ich mach mich schon auf zur Wildschweinjagd 
laß bloß deine saarlandwörschte da unten, eje  
zur wirklich guten Thüringer Bratwurst gehört natürlich auch beste , auf Thüringer Boden gewachsene Brennstoffe, nach gründlicher Veredelung auch Holzkohle genannt. 
und zum ablöschen der höllischen Glut im Grill nur bestes Thüringer Bier ! Das verfeinert den Geschmack !
obwohl das zum Löschen am Grill schon wieder fast zu schade ist.
abba in hessen gibs ja auch Bier , hehe 

mfg

Olaf


----------



## Ripman (6. Dezember 2003)

Also.... für Alle die es noch nicht wissen: 


*Unsere Weihnachtsausfahrt findet am Sonntag den 14.12.03 ab Fiesbaden-Frauenstein statt. * 


Nähere Infos auf der Homepage 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starrbiker (6. Dezember 2003)

ich hoff doch, dass die Zeit dafür vorhanden ist........ 
abba wenn, dann mit Wörschten, gel 

Mfg

Olaf


----------



## Brice (8. Dezember 2003)

Gibt es am Sonntag eigentlich auch alkoholfreien Glühwein nach der Weihnachtsausfahrt? Und Stollen ohne Rosinen?

Brice


----------



## Ripman (8. Dezember 2003)

Einfach schee, Dei neier Avatar  

Marion und Sabine wollten, soweit ich weis, Kinderpunsch machen. Steht jedenfalls so im Protokoll der letzten VS-Sitzung. Wohl gepennt, was ? Und gegessen wird, was auf den Tisch kommt !!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Ripman hat sich an der Tastatur fast die Finger gebrochen, um folgendes hier abzulassen _
> *Einfach schee, Dei neier Avatar
> 
> *



Na, ja, geht so. Werde ich aber nicht lange behalten, noch so ca. 2 Wochen.

Brice


----------



## Ripman (11. Dezember 2003)

... am Rande:

Am Sonntag treffen sich die Unermüdlichen und Unerschrockenen, also alle Verrückten des Club´s, also alle die, die tatsächlich Radfahren wollen, um *11:00h* zur Ausfahrt.

Für alle Anderen, also die Vernünftigen, Abgeklärten und Schlauen, also Alle, die nur scharf auf Glühwein und Stollen sind, gilt *12:00h* als Termin. Wir wollen uns doch nicht ne Stunde oder länger bei den vorhergesagten, unwirtlichen Bedingungen im Freien aufhalten und auf die "Anderen" warten, oder ????

Alla dann.

CU on Sunday, Fiesbaden-Frauenstein, Freizeitgeländer am Eingang des Lippbach-Tales.

Jürgen


----------



## Mr. Hide (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> *
> 
> CU on Sunday, Fiesbaden-Frauenstein, Freizeitgeländer am Eingang des Lippbach-Tales.
> ...



Lieber Ripman,

nur weil Advent ist, verzichte ich auf revanchistische Bemerkungen wie z.B. Mainz-Strunz´enum, Schlechtsheim oder Finthen? Nur von Hinten!

Da hast du nochmal Glück gehabt  

p.s.: Habe gerade 4 herrliche Stollen und 6 Packungen Lebkuchen am PUP abgeliefert.

Falls du als Mainzer mit noch dazu saarländischem Blut nicht weisst, was PUP heisst: Pick-Up-Point

Gruß und Schluß

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (11. Dezember 2003)

Lieber Mister Hide,

wer wird denn gleich ....   und beleidigt reagieren, wenn mal jemand die Wahrheit ungeschminkt auf den Tisch legt. Aber gut, weil Weihnachten ist . 
Wie verabredet, werde ich dann morgen aus dem PUP einen PUAAP machen (Pick UP And Away Point). Nach einer Kostprobe der festen und flüssigen Bestandteile meiner Ladung sehen wir uns dann am Treffpunkt .... oder auch nicht  

Um noch einen objektiven und unabhängigen Gutachter zu haben, werde ich Brice in seiner Einsamkeit aufsuchen und mit ihm zusammen den Geschackstest durchführen. Hoffentlich hat er für alle Fälle noch ne Matraze für mich.  

@Starrbiker: Bitte keine Würste aus der Zone mitbringen. Lagerfeuer ist nicht. Ne Dose Radeberger oder Hasseröder würde ich Dir aber abnehmen. 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (14. Dezember 2003)

nicht vergessen:



> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> *... am Rande:
> 
> Am Sonntag treffen sich die Unermüdlichen und Unerschrockenen, also alle Verrückten des Club´s, also alle die, die tatsächlich Radfahren wollen, um 11:00h zur Ausfahrt.
> ...



bis dann

Brice


----------



## Mr. Hide (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brice _
> *nicht vergessen:
> 
> 
> ...



Bis wann? Ich gehe bei dir als bekennenden Nichtradfahrer ja von 12 Uhr aus, obwohl du ja anno 1975 schon mal auf einem Klapprad in Holland gesichtest wurdest.....


----------



## Brice (14. Dezember 2003)

das Logo gefällt mir richtig gut.

Vielen Dank.

Brice

@ all: wo bleiben denn die Bilder von heute?


----------



## Sparcy (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Smaug!

Wir sind gefahren, sahen aber allerdings danach aus wie Sau.
War voll die Schlammschlacht 
Aber dafür wurden wir  am schluss mit lecker Jagertee 
 und Christollen belohnt. 

Gruß
Markus

Hey Uwe (Olaf) hau mal die Bilder rein, du Kerl!


----------



## contrail (15. Dezember 2003)

der nasse boden vom taunuswald hat geschlürft und geschmatzt, aber keiner von uns hat ihn geküsst. da hat er mit dreck nach uns geworfen ... 

frank


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Dezember 2003)

schee woars !

und uwe's 1:1 jagertee hatte nicht nur eine vorzügliche note im abgang, sondern auch noch ne nachhaltige wirkung


----------



## Brice (15. Dezember 2003)

... Flitzekacke?


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Dezember 2003)

helmprobleme...


----------



## Brice (15. Dezember 2003)

na, dann geht es ja

Brice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Dezember 2003)

War ne geile Tour mit allem, was das Schlamm- Herz begehrt: sogar die Sonne wärmte uns bei der Rutschparty. Und danach der Jagertee Mischung 1:1 und erst der Stollen, einfach geil nach der Schlammschlacht: so muss eine Weihnachtsausfahrt sein


----------



## Fubbes (15. Dezember 2003)

War witzig und ich wäre gerne länger geblieben, aber mir ist trotz nasser Kleidung nicht warm geworden  
Nun fragen sich nur noch alle alle, wo bleiben Uwes Bilder?

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2003)

....

irgendwie klappt mir das jetzt nicht mit dem Bilder-Upload in die Galerie. Daher kommmen jetzt erste Eindrücke, festgehalten von Uwe "Das Auge" Peiler.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2003)

The next one .


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2003)

usw.


----------



## Brice (15. Dezember 2003)

die "das Auge" fotografiert hat.

Brice


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

Also erstmal weiter. Irgendwie ging  gestern nicht viel auf dem Server. Nach dem 3. Bild bin ich garnicht mehr ins Forum gelangt. Muss ordendlich was los gewesen sein.

Die nächsten PICS


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

und noch eins


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

und weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

jepp


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

juppiiieee


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

jetzt flutschts


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

was dann !!???


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

Dafür habe ich den Nikolaus und Knecht Ruprecht gesehen


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

Frank war der Schönste, zumindest von hinten betrachtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2003)

und die SFG war auch dabei


----------



## Brice (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original verbrochen von Ripman _
> *Dafür habe ich den Nikolaus und Knecht Ruprecht gesehen  *



...und ich dachte, die wären aus der Muppet-Show  

Brice


----------



## Starrbiker (16. Dezember 2003)

war wohl das Motto dieser Veranstaltung ungefähr drei Jahreszeiten vor Weihnachten.

Ich hatte schon große Schmutzfänger an euren Bikes erwartet, aber so naß ist es dort wohl doch nich.

Hier liegt schon wieder Tonnenweise Schnee.
Noch ein bisle mehr und es heißt wieder


Skiiiiifoaarn !!!!


----------



## Tweety (16. Dezember 2003)

Ja, war echt 'ne nette Weihnachtstour, gell Uschi? 

Wir haben die Jungs ziehen lassen und den "roten" und "schwarzen" Punkt im Taunus selbst erkundet - auf dass wir im nächsten Jahr den "Guide für Lahme" selbst machen können.
Man lernt ja immer nur durch selbst - und nicht hinterher - fahren...

Die Jungs vom PUPAAP waren natürlich auch klasse, aber nunmal leider nicht beinhart! 

CU all Friday
Tweety


----------



## Fubbes (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> *Frank war der Schönste, zumindest von hinten betrachtet *


Da frage ich mich, wozu er mit Schutzblech herumfährt.


----------



## Ripman (17. Dezember 2003)

@Fubbes: Ich meinte, gesehen zu haben, dass er nur vorne ein Schutzblech benutzt. Oder ist das der Schild seiner Lederkappe ?? 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## contrail (18. Dezember 2003)

du hast recht, hinten fahre ich mit spoiler - wegen der bodenhaftung. als schmutzfänger ist das ding nur bei trockenen wegen geeignet.


----------

